# Nissan X trail sunroof problem



## gpzoduibh (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello all I have recently bought a 05 X trail 2.2dci RHD Irish/UK model and need some help , am very pleased with it but the sunroof is doing nothing any ideas which fuse supplies this , the fuse labels dont mention the sunroof at all , also where would i find the relays that operate it ? , a quick glance at the switches in the overhead console shows all is ok and nothing broken or disconnected up there .
Thanks
Bill


----------



## HCSNorway (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi Bill, 
Did you solve this issue? Same thing here and I can’t find the fuse to chec. 
H.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

read this and see if any help for both you guys..... UK Nissan X-Trail Owners Forum • View topic - Hi! Sunroof problem.


----------

